# The First Avenger - Civil War: "Niemand sonst kann versuchen, Marvel zu kopieren"



## MatthiasBrueckle (11. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The First Avenger - Civil War: "Niemand sonst kann versuchen, Marvel zu kopieren"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The First Avenger - Civil War: "Niemand sonst kann versuchen, Marvel zu kopieren"


----------



## CryPosthuman (11. April 2016)

"Ich sage, lasst sie weiter machen, lasst die Welle größer und größer werden, es ist nicht so, als ob sie schlechte Filme machen, sie machen großartige Filme. Und wenn ihr sie in diese "Superhelden-Box" stecken wollt, dann könnt ihr das tun, aber es sind gute Filme."
Nothing more to say! Würde ich so unterschreiben Herr Evans!


----------



## Frullo (12. April 2016)

War schon immer eher DC als Marvel - der einzige der mir wirklich zusagt aus dem Marvel-Universum ist Spidey. Der erste Iron Man war auch noch cool. Danach? Meh...

Aber auch Batman Vs. Superman werde ich mir nicht im Kino antun. Meines Erachtens übertreiben es die Amis mit Superheldenmovies masslos...


----------



## TheSinner (12. April 2016)

Liebe PCGames:
Könntet ihr vielleicht beizeiten jemanden Korrektur lesen lassen bei Übersetzungen? Das hier wiedergegebene Zitat ist ein Paradebeispiel schlechter Übersetzung.

Originalzitat:
"They’ve got a monopoly on it, they’re doing it and no one else can try and copy it."

Eure Übersetzung:
"Sie haben ein Monopol darauf, sie machen das und niemand sonst kann versuchen, das zu kopieren."?

Ganz ehrlich, das tut ein wenig weh. Ja, wortwörtlich betrachtet ist es korrekt, es gibt aber den Sinn nicht wieder. Das Originalzitat meint vielmehr "Sie haben ein Monopol darauf, sie nutzen es und niemand kann sie erfolgreich nachahmen". Denn "versuchen" kann das kopieren jeder. Das ist auch nicht das was im Original besagt wird, der Sinn erschließt sich nur aus der Kombination von "try and (succeed to) copy it".

Ich weiß, Zeit ist Geld und so aber sinnentstellende Zitate die auf deutsch sehr bizarr und hölzern wirken sollten ein deutliches Warnzeichen dafür sein dass hier jemand übersetzt hat ohne Sprachgefühl / Erfahrung.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (12. April 2016)

Hey, vielen Dank für dein Feedback und dein aufmerksames Auge. Die vorherige Formulierung war wie du so schön gesagt hast zwar technisch korrekt, aber wirklich holprig - da hat der Drang korrekt zu sein wohl kurz mein gesundes Sprachverständnis ausgeschaltet. 

Habe es jetzt so angepasst, dass es wiedergibt, was der Captain wirklich ausdrücken wollte, in Anlehnung an deinen Kommentar.

Freundliche Grüße
Matthias


----------



## TheSinner (13. April 2016)

MatthiasBrueckle schrieb:


> Hey, vielen Dank für dein Feedback und dein aufmerksames Auge. Die vorherige Formulierung war wie du so schön gesagt hast zwar technisch korrekt, aber wirklich holprig - da hat der Drang korrekt zu sein wohl kurz mein gesundes Sprachverständnis ausgeschaltet.
> 
> Habe es jetzt so angepasst, dass es wiedergibt, was der Captain wirklich ausdrücken wollte, in Anlehnung an deinen Kommentar.
> 
> ...



Kann jedem passieren, ist ja nun wahrlich auch kein Weltuntergang. Es ist halt leider nur einfach durchaus weit verbreitet und ich weiß auch dass mein Kommentar vielleicht etwas spitz war aber im Grunde war es halt einfach der eine Artikel der "zuviel" war in der Hinsicht und dann  war ich auch schon dabei zu kommentieren 

Sorry falls es dabei etwas zu spitz wurde, das war nicht meine Absicht - umso erfreulicher dass du es als den eigentlich durchweg konstruktiv gemeinten Kommentar gesehen hast und sogar den Artikel editiert hast. Daumen hoch, auch das muss man fairerweise dann auch ebenso zum Ausdruck bringen


----------

